# STUPID THING



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

i done something really stupid this afternoon:banghead: so i thought about starting a thread cause i know im not the only one. thought it would be kinda cool to see what everybody else has done and who knows it might just help somebody else out in the future . cause you have been there and done that . so come on tell us what dumb thing you did and probably knew better .lol i will start it off.... the fan was dragging on the outside unit on my central h/a so i take the cover of and lube it up get it working smooth again. so put everything back together and start it up works great ! should have stopped there but me being a perfectionist i noticed some screws missing on the lid that must have vibrated out over time. so i find some up and start putting them in get to the last one and bout half way in i hear this hissing noise :thinking: so i start screwing it back out and yep screwed right into one of the copper tubes on the coils :doh: so there's mine so come on and share yours !!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i woke this mourning and went to work, man i must have been an Idiot:rockn:


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Building a wood stove out of a propane tank tonight and wore goggles while using the saw and grinder. Took them off to get a better look, blew away the shavings and filled my right eye with metal.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

was working on someones kitchen sink once and took off the p trap from under the kitchen sink and dumped the water from it back into the sink, and since the trap was gone the dirty water dumped all over the inside of the cabinet.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you have no idea how many times iv almost did that! lol


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The other day I was at my house and went over the fluids on my brute. Everything was good except the oil in the motor was a little low. I added a little, put the dipstick in and started it for a sec. Turned the bike off. Pulled it and it was still a little low. Added a little more and started it....whoops, forgot the dipstick! That stuff was all over the wall, the 4 wheeler, the ceiling. Good thing I was in my shed. 

Last time I remember something stupid was when I had my raptor 660. It was right after Hurricane Katrina and my bike got water in it. I brought the bike in my mom's garage to get it going. Flushed the motor, fixed the bad starter solenoid and started it up. Fired up great and idled fine but it blew out black water from the exhaust....needless to say, the exhaust was pointed at my mom's white garage wall. Took a few coats to cover that up....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Taken from this thread. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=870&highlight=STUPID

Dam I hate to see this subject pop up again. 


One day at work I was grinding an edge on a small piece of metal with a hand held angle grinder. I had the metal in one hand and the grinder in the other. The metal got caught and went flying and it pulled the ring finger of my left hand into the grinding wheel pretty much removing the tip of my finger. I went to the nurses station to get a bandage on it. When I came back to my work station a co-worker asked me what happened. I told him, "Probably the stupidest thing I've ever done in my life" and proceeded to show him how I ground the tip of my finger off. I picked up the same piece of metal, the same angle grinder and was giving him a demonstration of how it happened.................. the metal got caught in the grinder and I ground the tip of my middle finger off while he was standing there watching. I looked and him and smiled and said "Ok, make that the SECOND stupidest thing I've ever done in my life." <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Me and some guys were floating down the river one summer , a older couple were fishing when they lost their oars, I stood up in the canoe to toss them a oar , about the time the oar left my hand my buddie screams , THEY DONT FLOAT!!!! ,who makes a oar that dont float ? that would be a smart thing to do ... Needless to say we were all stranded then LOL


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I just told a girl at work that she looked like a model. A Lane Bryant model.

But this is really her.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I turned my back on a running table saw with the guard up. I had way to much on my mind that day to be using it in the first place. I won't be repeating that mistake. Gotta keep what fingers I got left. :nutkick:

Bruin, that is bad, lol. :banghead:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

skid said:


> was working on someones kitchen sink once and took off the p trap from under the kitchen sink and dumped the water from it back into the sink, and since the trap was gone the dirty water dumped all over the inside of the cabinet.


 been there done that , dont worry your not the only one, Im guilty


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

I was mowing grass one time at my parents place and was in a hurry. I was pretty much running around with the push mower when i noticed it starting to sputter once and a while. I looked down and saw the spark plug wire was off the spark plug, but close enough to arc to the wire...See where i'm going with this...I held onto the safety bar so the mower wouldn't die and reached down to put the wire back on...That little 5hp motor lit me right up!:aargh4: I let out a war cry that was heard up in Cananda.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I changed the oil in my KQ the other day and out two quarts in it. when to check it and nothing on the stick...poured another and then realized I left the drain plug out. Lucky it was out side in the gravel....I can't believe I didn't notice it pouring out on the ground...especially "3" quarts of $7.00 oil. So that was a $21.00 idiot mistake. I wasn't going to tell anyone...but oh well....lol


I also jetted a guys Brute once and left the needle springs out...lol


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

When I was about 15 I was changing the oil in my truck after just buying it, my dad wallks out of the house and asks me why there are 8 empty quart oil jugs on the ground when the motor only holds 5 quarts. My response to this question; what are you talkin about dad it's not up to the top yet. I had never changed the oil in a vehicle before and I certainly haven't done that again.


----------



## smittymv (Apr 24, 2010)

At least you put oil in it, I destroyed the bearings and rings in a brand new 383 stroker motor in my pro street S10. I had it runnin on the stand and just got the motor in the truck between a few pops with the crew. What the heck fire it up Right? cranked it up snapped the throttle a few times and then heard the loud screamin, from the motor and the boys. The one guy that had gone to the can at ignition time came back to remind us that he had drained the oil out prior to hoistin the engine in. OOPS back out for another rebuild.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> I was mowing grass one time at my parents place and was in a hurry. I was pretty much running around with the push mower when i noticed it starting to sputter once and a while. I looked down and saw the spark plug wire was off the spark plug, but close enough to arc to the wire...See where i'm going with this...I held onto the safety bar so the mower wouldn't die and reached down to put the wire back on...That little 5hp motor lit me right up!:aargh4: I let out a war cry that was heard up in Cananda.


so THAT's what I heard


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Big D said:


> so THAT's what I heard


 
That was it!! LOL!! :aargh4:


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

A few years ago I put my jeep in my horse trailer to take to a buddies. Had a few beers that night and forgot to strap it down. Needless to say, the horse trailer became a flatbed the next morning. 

Today I was welding wearing Crocks..............OUCH!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Buffing off some plate with a 4'' grinder. Was the one were you pull the trigger and it stays on when you release it. It came unplugged and I put it under my arm to plug it back in. And yea it was still in the on position. Needless to say I didnt have to trim my arm pit hair for a while.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Drinking beer and doing brakes on a recently bumper to bumper restored 76 ford 1/2 ton and tightened the lugs on only 3 of wheels. The next day the rear tire came off on the highway and destroyed the entire side of the box and wrecked the brake drum as I skidded to a stop. Foiled by beer again! You think we'd learn.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I was working on an helo one time after I had just gotten out of AIT. I didnt know how the weapons pods folded up so instead of getting the expandable pin to break loose I took the nut off the end of it and all the lil expandable pieces went "tink tink tink" down into the curved arm that holds the weapons pods. It took me a while with a long magnet to fish out all the parts! Lesson learned! 

One other time I had forgotten that I didnt put the c clips back in after putting new spider gears in the axle on my K5. well after some beer and excitement about going to the Hooters 1 year party we loaded up and took off. About a 1/2 mile later one 40" groundhawg tire and axle shaft attached came rolling past me! Towed it back and took my other truck to enjoy Hooters!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Buffing off some plate with a 4'' grinder. Was the one were you pull the trigger and it stays on when you release it. It came unplugged and I put it under my arm to plug it back in. And yea it was still in the on position. Needless to say I didnt have to trim my arm pit hair for a while.


:aargh4: OUCH!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i had a buddy unload his can am off his trialor and for some reason didn't have the hitch attached to the ball of his truck properly and of course his tail gate was down, so when he drove back off the trailor it came up off the hitch and the tongue of the trailor dented and scatched up his tail gate, i would have helped him but i was laughing to hard.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: Been there.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Wehn I was about 10 or 12 I was trying to make an arrow with a machete for a homemade bow my dad gave me. Well when I was cutting the slit for the string to slide in to, i was trying to cut it with the machete with my hand holding the arrow. The blade ended up slipping off the arrow and it nearly cut my thumb and index fingers off. I had to get 15 sticthes. I was an idiot


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

dude, you get better ones than that^^ c'mon!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ I can't think of any^^ Help me remeber


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Dont give your boss your photobucket Account name right after you do this to his lawnmower =) The music is weird sorry..

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allownetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid765.photobucket.com/albums/xx298/CORYSREEF/OTHER/e90177ea.flv" height="361" width="600">


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: LOL


----------

